# ROS pregnancy



## adweaver (Mar 8, 2010)

Can pregnancy be used as GU in ROS? I have the following statement in a note and am not sure if this can be used as my ROS. "gravida 3 para 2 fameale whose working current gestational age is 18w 5d by first trimester ultrasound w/ a working EDD of 6/2/10."


----------



## LindaEV (Mar 8, 2010)

I'd consider that her medical history, not a symptomatic system.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Mar 8, 2010)

*ROS or Past Medical*

I would count it as either ROS (GU) or Past Medical history.

The system does NOT have to be symptomatic to count for ROS (otherwise you could never count "negative" responses).

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## LindaEV (Mar 8, 2010)

Tessa, you're right, I didnt mean to make it sound like a responses have to be positive...my apologies there. Just my opinion that in a series of questions that is often _asked_ in obtaining the ROS, the pt usually responds yes or no...and responses are usually "yes it hurts when I pee, and no, I do not have pelvic pain" ...when I see "*gravida 3 para 2 female whose working current gestational age is 18w 5d by first trimester ultrasound w/ a working EDD of 6/2/10*" I think history. Just sounds like very detailed info I'd see in a review of the patients history. That'd be my immediate choice anyway. =)


----------



## adweaver (Mar 10, 2010)

I was thinking along the same lines as you, Linda. It just doesn't seem to fit for me as a ROS GU area.


----------

